# Brightest lights on Earth, Xenotech, makers of the Skytracker system



## lightlover

Transportable spotlights - Law enforcement agencies alerted as Sky-Tracker breaks Guinness Book of World Records by creating BRIGHTEST SPOT ON EARTH.
http://www.xenotechusa.com/share/press/5-29-99.html 

Xenotech Britelights® Retire After Twelve-Thousand Performances
http://www.xenotechusa.com/share/press/9-23-99-xeno.html 

Info on the Maxabeam http://www.xenotechusa.com/products/maxa_beam.asp 

Also, they are releasing a new type of lens for cinema projectors, could eventually spin off to torches –

" You don't need light meters to tell the difference …… there is a vast potential energy savings factor in this revolutionary lens design due to the extraordinary amounts of additional light transmitted " http://www.xenotechusa.com/share/press/10-07-99.html#1%20TOP 

And this is the Press info for the SkyBeam at the Luxor Hotel, Las Vegas, 

Performance- Original -New System
Lamp Type- Xenon -Xenon
Watts per Lamp- 7,000 - 7,000	
#of Lamps-	45 - 39
Lamp Life - Hours 500 - 1,600
Total Candle Power in Billions- 40.0 - 42.3 
Candle Pwr. Less Obstructions in Billions *-	33.9 - 41.5	

Operating Cost *
Lamps- $462,250 - $118,907	
Repair Parts- $19,000 - $15,000 
[email protected]/kwh- $101,057 - $87,582 
Operating Hours- 4,298 - 4,298
Total yearly- $582,307	- $221,489 
Total Monthly- $48,526 - $18,457
Cost per hour of operation- $135.48 - $51.53 


* The efficiency of the Luxor Sky Beam has been greatly improved recently by:

- Installing new 94% reflectors. The reflector is a computer designed, curved mirror that collects the light from the Xenon lamp and focuses it into a narrow beam. Since the old reflectors were only 77% reflective, fewer lamps now produce the same light.

- Removal of obstructions, above the Xenon light fixtures, allowing more light to get out of the building.
- Repositioning each fixture directly under a window to allow the maximum light to escape from the building.
- Changing to a new, longer life lamp supplied by Xenotech.

"Fun Facts:"
- 39 modified, high tech, Xenon light fixtures comprise the light at the top of the Luxor.
- On a clear night Luxor's Sky Beam is visible up to 250 miles away from an airplane at cruising altitude.
- 10 miles into space one could read a newspaper by Luxor's Sky Beam.
- Luxor's Sky Beam, made of Xenon lights, is the most powerful beam of light in the world.
- The light is 40 times the power of a strong searchlight and has over 40 billion candle power.
- To produce this much light requires approximately 371,000 watts of power.
- Luxor's light is one of only two things that can be seen from outer space. The other is the great wall of China.

Lite-Lover















(EDIT - Admin, can you please re-arrange the table's tabs and layout, thanks ... )


----------



## Badbeams3

Neat info thanks.


----------



## Size15's

Very interesting.

One point however, the Great Wall of China was not seen from space. Infact what was seen was the sediment deposited against it by the years of winds blowing against it. Therefore, it can be seen from space by it's effect on it's surroundings. The dust is a different colour compared to whats on the other side of the wall. I forget which side has the sediment.

I think I saw the Beam when I was in Las Vegas. Very impressive. One of the hotels had a big green beam - I prefer the green as it had a very cool 'glow' surrounding it!


----------



## busbar

http://www.teklighting.com/ products aren't too tacky either.


----------



## busbar

And this? http://www.teklighting.com/flash.html 

_"25k - 50k - 100k - 250k Watts of Pure White Light"_


----------



## LED-FX

Trying to muscle in on :
http://www.lightningstrikes.com/ 

coming soon the 1Meg Lighting Strikes

I want one 

Adam


----------



## Colin Henshaw

This abuse of lighting is an insult to the environment. It is detructive to wildlife, and is nothing more than the promotion of puerile projects of civic and commercial self aggrandisement. The activities of this company should be closed down purely on environmental grounds.


----------



## snakebite

hmmmm.
a troll who cannot spell.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Colin Henshaw said:


> This abuse of lighting is an insult to the environment. It is detructive to wildlife, and is nothing more than the promotion of puerile projects of civic and commercial self aggrandisement. The activities of this company should be closed down purely on environmental grounds.



LOL...

It takes one very bored person to think he might get anything out of _this_ rather poor excuse for trolling. My grandmother could've done better! :nana: 

BTW, cool to see a bunch of early CPF'ers in this thread. :rock:

Edit: My god! Just noticed this thread's almost 6 years old! No wonder why the early crowd's here... or was.  

Never mind.


----------



## Canuke

Bimmerboy said:


> Edit: My god! Just noticed this thread's almost 6 years old!



A hit-and-run posting on a six year old thread? Hehe... the joke's on him! 

You just know he plonked into the thread from a Google search, and knee-jerked his little screed before disappearing for good. Pity he won't be back to appreciate the irony... but that sort don't usually have much of a sense of humor. The hate takes up too much room.


----------



## DM51

Canuke said:


> ... that sort don't usually have much of a sense of humor. The hate takes up too much room.


Spot on. What a sad, miserable life he must lead ...


----------



## Mike V

This is a 7K Xenon in the middle with 2 x 20K Molebeams.
The 7K Xenon is brighter than the 20K Tungsten.








It's a lousy shot, but on the wall in the background you can see the beamshot of the Xenon and the yellow beamshots of the 2 x 20K Tungsten lights. This is in the middle of the day.









Yeah, Lightning Strikes SoftSuns are amazing. Here is a 100K SoftSun


----------



## snakebite

Colin Henshaw said:


> This abuse of lighting is an insult to the environment. It is detructive to wildlife, and is nothing more than the promotion of puerile projects of civic and commercial self aggrandisement. The activities of this company should be closed down purely on environmental grounds.


quoted to preserve the misspelled idiot rant.better go to school before trying to use those big words.


----------



## greenlight

missed an 's'?


----------



## dudeldam

Oh, that´s 10 times as bright as ONE of the 150 lamps used for the "Lichtdom" 70 years ago: http://www.becklaser.de/heinbeck/bscheinw.html#ziel6

I wonder what astronomers say about the light pollution caused by this nonsense.


----------



## AndyTiedye

dudeldam said:


> I wonder what astronomers say about the light pollution caused by this nonsense.



It is in the middle of the Strip in Las Vegas, possibly the most heavily-lit place on Earth.

I doubt that much astronomy is done anywhere near there.


----------



## Ra

Colin Henshaw said:


> That's probably quite true, but the skyglow from Vegas can be seen from a great distance, polluting dark skies in areas that should be unpolluted. However, this still does not justify this appalling abuse of energy. In these days of concern about energy wastage and climate change, this kind of energy abuse is no longer acceptable. We now need culture change in our approach to the use of energy.



Have you by any chance, checked if the site mentioned above (in 2001 !!!) still exist???

Ohh,, and what about the lights in Vegas itself?? Have you by any chance counted them??


Propably the next thing you are going to mention are the CPF-members that drain many CR123a cells in minutes and throw them away.. Just for fun..!

Fortunately, most members keep CPF in the clear: Constantly thinking about making their lights more efficient. Works both ways: We have better runtimes, less batteries will polute nature..


If you're not a flashaholic, then this is not the place for you !!


Ra.


----------



## chesterqw

you must be the best thread digger but hey, this thread is cool


----------



## Phaetos

Did either of you check that Colin there only has 2 posts since his join in Jan of 2007? Both posts are in this thread. Wonder where he's been hiding, other than in the dark due to his love of the environment and not wanting to waste energy :huh:


----------



## Ra

Phaetos said:


> Did either of you check that Colin there only has 2 posts since his join in Jan of 2007? Both posts are in this thread. Wonder where he's been hiding, other than in the dark due to his love of the environment and not wanting to waste energy :huh:



Maybe he doesn't want to startup his computer: Wastes energy !!


Ra.


----------



## mezzman

Vortek Lamps are actually the brightest lamps:
http://www.vortek.com/waterwall.html


500kW!


----------



## Ra

So, isn't it fun to enlighten those dust particles and see that mighty beam going for miles !!??? YEP, IT IS!!


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## McGizmo

IMHO, the nature of the "Troll's" concerns are well founded and photon noise can be every bit as destructive as other sources of noise. We all owe it to ourselves as well as those around us to be conscious and considerate as to how and where we release energy under our control. This energy may be in the form of a physical punch in the nose, yell in the ear, blast of light in the eye or post on a forum.

I can leave the hot water running on the tap in the kitchen for no reason and I can leave some outdoor spot lights on in the yard bringing near daylight to darkness with no reason or need. I can also *not* do those things. You can simply blow me and my comments off as I can you and yours. :nana:


----------



## :)>

McGizmo said:


> IMHO, the nature of the "Troll's" concerns are well founded and photon noise can be every bit as destructive as other sources of noise. We all owe it to ourselves as well as those around us to be conscious and considerate as to how and where we release energy under our control. This energy may be in the form of a physical punch in the nose, yell in the ear, blast of light in the eye or post on a forum.
> 
> I can leave the hot water running on the tap in the kitchen for no reason and I can leave some outdoor spot lights on in the yard bringing near daylight to darkness with no reason or need. I can also *not* do those things. You can simply blow me and my comments off as I can you and yours. :nana:



Looks like we have found another troll boys

This guy probably don't know the first thing about flashlights.


----------

